# Tractor Purchase



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

Good day to all. New to the forum here, but loving all the info. Also, new to the hay scene, though I grew up working on a row crop farm. I just purchased 30 acres in South Texas with established jiggs on part of it, and plan to play around with small squares, as much as anything to give my three boys some farming experience. I'm looking for advice on tractors. I've been scouring Craigslist and TractorHouse as well as talking with dealers in the area. The baler I am looking at is a used 2017 new holland 5070 (any advice on this baler would be appreciated as well). My understanding is that I need at least 75 pto horsepower for this baler. I would be using the same tractor to mow, rake, and bale. My budget would be up to $70,000 for a tractor. I'm open to all suggestions, ranging from old open cab John Deeres to brand new, any brand. We have John Deere, Case IH, and Kubota dealers in town. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HayTalk
IMHO $70,00 for a tractor to hay 30 acres is excessive $$$$$ but it's you that has to justify that high amount not me.

If you desire to stay away from electronics & newer type fuel controls the JD 40,50 & 55 series tractor are normally very dependable except the model 2840 which weren't very good when they were new. I've read good reviews on JD 6000 series tractors & I personally don't like the JD 5XXXE series tractors.

My JD 4255 although larger than you need has 11,504 hrs showing on the speed/hr meter & is only worth about $25,00-$30,000 & has baled way over 150,000 rd bales since I purchased it used in '93. I also own a Kubota M7040(64 pto hp) that has been trouble free with 1700 hrs on speed/hr meter that's only worth about $35,000. I also own a Ford 6700 with over 13,000 hrs on speed/hr meter that's raked many 1000's of acres since I purchased it used 10 yrs ago that's worth less than $10,000. & I think the older(80's-90's) 6XXX & 7XXX Ford tractors are very good. All my tractors have cabs with operating air conditioners.

I've read good reviews on NH sq balers such as the 5070. I prefer JD sq balers due to my having operated/repaired them since the mid 1960's & JD balers are easier for me to diagnose/repair if needed. JD 348 are very dependable balers


----------



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. I certainly agree with it being hard to justify 70k! I put the number that high so as not to rule any option out. I am in a unique situation in that I sold a business this year, and unless I spend a little money, I will have a tax problem. That's not a big reason to overspend, but it does play into the reason I would be willing to spend that much if necessary. Also, though I would like this venture to cash flow at some point, I have another business that puts the food on the table, so not so much pressure to get by for bottom dollar. 

I grew up running 30 and 40 series John Deeres, and would be happy to go that route, if that's the advice I receive. Just wasn't sure if those tractors are getting old enough that they will need constant maintenance and repairs? 

What's the heaviest tractor you would feel comfortable with in a hay field? Is a 4440 too heavy? Sorry for the newbie questions. Just trying to get educated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

That's a lot of money for not a lot of acres that you likely might not ever recoup. I square bale 40 acres all on older used equipment, I'm talking 80's and 90's vintage). Unless you want a brand new tractor and a newer baler that size, it doesn't make sense for a small operation like that.

If you're wanting to farm with your boys, you'd probably want to be looking at a cab tractor so they can ride along safely. You can find decent used MFWD loader tractors in the $30-40k range with a buddy seat and that would have a lot of practical uses for the other demands of acreage. Having a loader gives you the option to run a grapple if you want to upgrade your bale handling. If you don't anticipate the need for much loader work than you wouldn't need the 4 wheel drive. My ears always perk up whenever I hear a local 55 series JD for sale.

I'd also recommend a smaller tractor for raking, but has enough power that could also run all of your equipment in case you have a tractor breakdown. Having a raking tractor out ahead of the baler will help get your hay in significantly faster. A 50-60 hp range tractor would be perfect. I'm impartial to Ford tractors because they're easy on fuel, reliable, and inexpensive to purchase and own. This smaller tractor would be more nimble for other uses such as brush hogging.

//edit: just saw your reply post at the same time as mine. For square baling, 4440 is way too big. Sweet tractor, I'd love to have one---even a 4430 for nostalgic reasons--but hard to pencil out. They drink a lot of diesel. A lot of those tractors still in regular use today though and are still bringing top dollar.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Travis
I've never experienced the need to spend $$$$ such as you but I now understand what you desire so as to avoid paying taxes. I would recommend you getting a cab tractor. I've never considered my JD 4255 as packing dry soil when baling. Although higher HP of a 125 + isn't required for sq baling the larger engine doesn't allow sq baler to rock tractor similar to smaller displacement engines. As I stated I recommend avoiding tractors with Tier lll & lV fuel systems. Although some people get along fine with the newer fuel systems they just aren't my cup of tea!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Josh
Baling hay in Texas is different than baling hay in Northern USA. I very rarely rake hay in order for it to dry but do rake just in front of my baler. Several custom rd balers in my area have rake/rd baler/tractor combinations


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I would not consider a 4440 to big. Gives you many future options by not being under powered, has the weight if needed, and as for drinking fuel it is something I don’t consider. If powershift I would consider passing due to lack of gears. It would really all come down to price, condition, history of tractor if known. 

As a test for those worried about fuel. JD 4040 pulling 9.9 ft. Discbine and 4430 pulling 9.9 ft. Discbine. Which uses more fuel?

JD 4040 pulling 12 ft. JD 215 disk and IH 1586 pulling 12 ft. JD 215 disk. Which uses more fuel?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

4040 being naturally aspirated will burn more fuel than a 4430 that came from factory with a turbocharger. 4040 burns more fuel per hr than IHC 1586

My JD 4255 uses 3.2 gph & my Kubota M7040 uses 2.5 gph pulling my JD 467 rd baler making 4X5.5 bales. My JD 4255 is more economical on fuel than JD 30 or 40 tractors of similar size due to different style cylinder head


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

A jd 5075m would seem to work for you. They’re fine machines. The 5xxxE are good tractors but you need to modify them up a bit.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Tx Jim said:


> Josh
> Baling hay in Texas is different than baling hay in Northern USA. I very rarely rake hay in order for it to dry but do rake just in front of my baler. Several custom rd balers in my area have rake/rd baler/tractor combinations


I never rake hay to dry because it will never dry as well in a windrow as it does out flat, but with only a single tractor, on baling day you have to wait to get it raked before you can start baling, so it limits the time I can spend running a baler through the field, which limits the acreage I can do in a single day. That being said, in my northern climate I have to wait until dew is gone and then have to stop baling before dew sets in the evening, and I don't know how that dynamic changes in S. Texas. 

As for the fuel debate, remember this is 30 acres. If a guy wants a discbine for 30 acres...I guess, but it's hard to pencil that out. I'm still using a haybine on 40 acres and they require very little power or fuel. Also for the same amount of land, it's cheaper for me to hire out the infrequent custom tillage than owning the equipment necessary to do so. I'm looking at all of this from the perspective of a very small producer and what makes the most financial sense. Square baling my 40 acres just doesn't have big power requirements.


----------



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

I'm sure liking all the different viewpoints! Keep em coming!


----------



## Sterling6.7 (Jul 11, 2017)

As already said, sometimes it is easier with multiple tractors of different sizes. I have a 2240 with a loader for miscellaneous chores, a 5400 for raking and rotary mowing and a 5100E with a loader and cab for everything else. I spend a cumulative 200-250 hours on the tractor per year taking care of 28 acres. A drop in the bucket compared to most, but it isn’t my day job either. Buy what works best for your needs, but a tractor that is physically larger than needed will make life difficult when getting in smaller spaces and connecting implements. I am not looking forward to fixing the 5100 when it breaks, but I am enjoying the cab and it isn’t the only tractor I can use with all but one implement I own. 

Bottom line, figure out what you will be doing, what implements you need to do it and what tractor fits best. There are a ton of 5070s made and for good reason. Within reason, you can use a smaller tractor than what it is rated for, just need to go slower to get the job done. The M series has some nice stuff, but I can’t afford or justify the added $10K. The E works just fine for me.


----------



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

Markpnw said:


> A jd 5075m would seem to work for you. They’re fine machines. The 5xxxE are good tractors but you need to modify them up a bit.


I'm interested in your comment on modifying an E series JD. What are you referring to?


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

My advice would be to buy popular good quality used equipment that with good maintenance will maintain its value and be easy to sell should things not work out....I run equipment that based on some of the above posts would be considered too large and to expensive...but I was careful buying and can recover 100% or more than what I purchased for it.....if your small square baling your largest hp retirement will be a discbine.....my main hay tractor is a jd5105m cab and its far more than I need size wise and certainly didn't cost close to 70k


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sterling6.7 said:


> As already said, sometimes it is easier with multiple tractors of different sizes. I have a 2240 with a loader for miscellaneous chores, a 5400 for raking and rotary mowing and a 5100E with a loader and cab for everything else. I spend a cumulative 200-250 hours on the tractor per year taking care of 28 acres. A drop in the bucket compared to most, but it isn’t my day job either. Buy what works best for your needs, but a tractor that is physically larger than needed will make life difficult when getting in smaller spaces and connecting implements. I am not looking forward to fixing the 5100 when it breaks, but I am enjoying the cab and it isn’t the only tractor I can use with all but one implement I own.
> 
> Bottom line, figure out what you will be doing, what implements you need to do it and what tractor fits best. There are a ton of 5070s made and for good reason. Within reason, you can use a smaller tractor than what it is rated for, just need to go slower to get the job done. The M series has some nice stuff, but I can’t afford or justify the added $10K. The E works just fine for me.
> [/QUOTE
> Completely agree other than you couldn’t get me to give up my “M‘s” for “ E’s”. My 5075 is a perfect size chore tractor and is used daily. I have used a 2240, a 2640, a 2755, a 6100 and now a 6115for square baling. The 6100 and 2755 (both 2wd and 38 rears) were the best compromise of size power and maneuverability. If I could just get the 2755 back with a partial power shift, wet clutch, today’s wiring and ac, I would be in seventh heaven 👍


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Travis
Here's a '83-'88 94 pto HP tractor with 6 cylinder engine/16 speed trans that would be good to pull hay cutter/sq baler. I have no connections to this tractor rather just saw it on CL. If you're interested in it be sure to check operation of hyd's at engine operating temperature & also check operation of hyd hi-lo & pto at operating temp.








John Deere 2950 Tractor - farm & garden - by owner - sale


-2WD -6 Cylinder Diesel -85 HP -540 & 1000 PTO -Hour Meter Does Not Work -16 Speed Partial Power Shift -2 Sets Rear Hydraulic Remotes -Pre-emissions This John Deere 2950 Tractor is in good...



dallas.craigslist.org


----------



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Travis
> Here's a '83-'88 94 pto HP tractor with 6 cylinder engine/16 speed trans that would be good to pull hay cutter/sq baler. I have no connections to this tractor rather just saw it on CL. If you're interested in it be sure to check operation of hyd's at engine operating temperature & also check operation of hyd hi-lo & pto at operating temp.
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning. Thank you for that link. I had actually just saw that tractor on Craigslist last night and was going to contact them about it this morning. How do you check these things out when looking at a tractor?


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

Travis,
You stated you bought land in South Texas; as you know it gets HOT and DRY! I too have land in South Texas, La Salle county, and I can promise you that you will be happier with a cab tractor. I had open station tractors for years and finally came to the conclusion about noon one June day that there was no need for me to keep dealing with the heat and dust. it only gets hotter and dryer and the summer goes on. Best decision I ever made regarding tractor choices. My opinion is go with a John Deere, I now have two; but opinions are like belly buttons, everybody has one. 😁


----------



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

I said South Texas, but actual Gulf Coast would be more accurate. Wharton County to be exact. I agree on the cab idea except for one point. Part of this whole endeavor is to teach my boys about good, old fashioned, hard work. I grew up digging post holes by hand, and would like to pass on the experience of sweating to them!


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

travisnichols82 said:


> I said South Texas, but actual Gulf Coast would be more accurate. Wharton County to be exact. I agree on the cab idea except for one point. Part of this whole endeavor is to teach my boys about good, old fashioned, hard work. I grew up digging post holes by hand, and would like to pass on the experience of sweating to them!


The boys will be able to ride in the cab much more safely with you though. They will have plenty of opportunity to sweat on the hay wagon.

If you're running a discbine, a cab will be much safer too.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Josh
I agree cab is better on operators hearing when operating a disc mower but I've yet see the cab glass stop many blade thrown projectiles. Operating a small sq baler on an open station tractor gives the operator a better opportunity to listen to how baler is operating. Operating a tractor equipped with canopy is better than operating a cab tractor that AC isn't operating at peak performance in Texas Summer heat


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Travis
When checking out a used tractor I suggest as I stated to get engine to operating temp & check operation of hyd's, pto & trans shifting. It would also be best to have a test kit to check condition of antifreeze.


----------



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

Thanks for all the responses. I've been visiting with the 2950 owner and we may be getting a deal worked out. I can always start with that tractor and if I decide to upgrade to a cab later on, I can turn this tractor into a backup baler/rake tractor. I run a 426F Cat backhoe almost daily, and we have opted for open ROPS because of dealing with AC's and being able to hear what's going on around us better. I realize the dust issue would be different with a backhoe vs. a baler, but we may give this a try to get started. Thanks for all the responses, and any more input on this, as well as square baling in general, is welcome!


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

travisnichols82 said:


> I'm interested in your comment on modifying an E series JD. What are you referring to?


Just basic things putting lower profile tires. Flipping the rear wheels out ways you gain about a 8in on each tire making it wider. Fluid filling the tires, Adding a second door, cab mirrors. I do recommend getting a nicer transmission which I did from the dealer. Also try to get 3 remotes in the rear youll never regret it. Bigger hydraulic tanks on the E’s would be nicer. I haven’t put a buddy seat but that sure would be nice.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

travisnichols82 said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I've been visiting with the 2950 owner and we may be getting a deal worked out. I can always start with that tractor and if I decide to upgrade to a cab later on, I can turn this tractor into a backup baler/rake tractor. I run a 426F Cat backhoe almost daily, and we have opted for open ROPS because of dealing with AC's and being able to hear what's going on around us better. I realize the dust issue would be different with a backhoe vs. a baler, but we may give this a try to get started. Thanks for all the responses, and any more input on this, as well as square baling in general, is welcome!


Sorry, I have nothing against a 2950, but an open station in south Texas, that wouldn’t happen for me.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> 4040 being naturally aspirated will burn more fuel than a 4430 that came from factory with a turbocharger. 4040 burns more fuel per hr than IHC 1586
> 
> My JD 4255 uses 3.2 gph & my Kubota M7040 uses 2.5 gph pulling my JD 467 rd baler making 4X5.5 bales. My JD 4255 is more economical on fuel than JD 30 or 40 tractors of similar size due to different style cylinder head


That was my thought as well. Had opportunity to find out on a custom job. Auto shutoff on fuel tank. We mow in tandem so both tractors left with full tanks. Mowed same fields, pulled same hills and had same road travel. When topping off tanks 4040 clicked at 0.1 gallon more than 4430. I was surprisd by that. That’s comparing my 2 wore out tractors in my conditions.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> Sorry, I have nothing against a 2950, but an open station in south Texas, that wouldn’t happen for me.


I'd chose a different model used JD tractor if equipped with a cab. Hyd failure repairs are much easier to perform on this type JD tractor when it's an open station tractor verses equipped with same model with a cab. Not to mention the wiring schematic on JD 40 through 55 utility tractors with a cab resembles a ""spider web containing a poor connection printed circuit board"". I sold a new JD 2350/cab that to my last known knowledge the *AC never operated very well in the Texas heat*


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

Travis,
Whatever you purchase I hope it serves you well and enjoy your time with those boys!


----------



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

Cactus50 said:


> Travis,
> Whatever you purchase I hope it serves you well and enjoy your time with those boys!


Thank you for the well wishes. I went ahead and told the 2950 owner I'd take it, and it will be delivered today. After telling him I'd take it, I started reading online of some of the problems of that tractor. Oh well. I guess I'll take my chances that this is a good one and not a lemon. He did send me a couple videos of him operating the loader and pto, shifting through the gears, and skidding to a stop to test brakes. It does seem like I'm getting it at a price that I can run it a while and if this project doesn't pan out, I won't have lost a bunch of money. Time will tell. As far as having an open cab, I guess we'll see how bad the dust issue is in the summer time. I'm not one bit worried about the heat, as I've lived my whole life in it and if you have a little shade from the canopy and any breeze at all, it actually can be quite comfortable. Also, I really do want my boys to learn how to make do without the best and nicest things in life, so maybe working on an old cabless tractor will help teach that!

Thanks again for all the responses. I'll keep you updated on this tractor. This sure seems like a great group of down to earth, helpful folks. I have many more questions regarding square baling, but I may give y'all a little break for a while!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Congratulations on your tractor purchase. Now you have enough left in your $$$$$ kitty you could buy a new disk cutter or cutter/conditioner!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Congratulations on tractor. For square baling dust isn’t bad. Your always moving. If you get into round baling the fun of no cab quickly ends. I wish I had sun shade on all open stations. Would make long days in sun little more enjoyable even up here in the north.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

That tractor will serve you well, it's hard to go wrong with a JD (the green paint is just really expensive; I wish they'd paint their repair parts in a difference color!).

As was mentioned, there isn't really anything dusty to square baling. All of my stuff is done in an open station tractor with a canopy. Keeps sun off, can get some breeze, easy to SEE and HEAR everything, and easy to hop off real quick. If I was running a discbine, I'd probably want to fabricate some kind of wire cage I can put up on the back of the rops when I'm mowing. I'm sure a lot of people mow in open station tractors with discbines, but I've heard too many stories (including from people here) of the mower throwing a rock. Even my dad had a brush hog throw a wire into his back that landed him on the surgery table.

But on the topic of mower, for 30 acres I'd do a sickle haybine. That's not a lot of ground to justify the cost of a discbine. I do 40 acres with a haybine, and I'd love to upgrade, but there's still a guy around me that's doing 100 acres with his haybine, so yeah. About the time I bring it up, my wife says 'well Mike is doing over twice your acres with the same mower!'


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Josh
I agree about choosing sickle cutter for smaller acres but Travis stated he had sold a business & needed to reinvest some $$$$. If I was walking in Travis's moccasins I get a new or newer disk cutter even for 30 acres because disk cutter blades are much easier to swap out than sickles.


----------



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

I actually have an opportunity to buy a baler, rake, and cutter from a small horse outfit that decided to start feeding alfalfa to their horses, and is selling their hay equipment. I sure would like some advice on that as well. Should I start a new thread, or put it on here, since y'all have started this journey with me?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

travisnichols82 said:


> I actually have an opportunity to buy a baler, rake, and cutter from a small horse outfit that decided to start feeding alfalfa to their horses, and is selling their hay equipment. I sure would like some advice on that as well. Should I start a new thread, or put it on here, since y'all have started this journey with me?


My vote is to keep it here, all the context and background info is already here. What is the equipment they're offering up and what condition?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> I'd chose a different model used JD tractor if equipped with a cab. Hyd failure repairs are much easier to perform on this type JD tractor when it's an open station tractor verses equipped with same model with a cab. Not to mention the wiring schematic on JD 40 through 55 utility tractors with a cab resembles a ""spider web containing a poor connection printed circuit board"". I sold a new JD 2350/cab that to my last known knowledge the *AC never operated very well in the Texas heat*


Totally agree Jim-the only reasons I don’t still have my 2755 cab was the dang wiring and the AC. Loved that tractor otherwise.


----------



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

Hayjosh said:


> My vote is to keep it here, all the context and background info is already here. What is the equipment they're offering up and what condition?


The baler is a 2017 NH 5070. It has been used 4 seasons with approximately 1,000 bales per season. Downside is that it was not barn kept, so there is rust in a couple places. I'm not sure if they are critical areas though.

The cutter is a 2013 Kubota 2032 disc mower. Again, not barn kept, but looks decent.

I'm not sure on the rake. It isn't much of a rake and really he is just throwing it in on the deal. He says his bottom dollar is $16k for all three. Says he paid $24.5k for the baler four years ago.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

travisnichols82 said:


> The baler is a 2017 NH 5070. It has been used 4 seasons with approximately 1,000 bales per season. Downside is that it was not barn kept, so there is rust in a couple places. I'm not sure if they are critical areas though.
> 
> The cutter is a 2013 Kubota 2032 disc mower. Again, not barn kept, but looks decent.
> 
> I'm not sure on the rake. It isn't much of a rake and really he is just throwing it in on the deal. He says his bottom dollar is $16k for all three. Says he paid $24.5k for the baler four years ago.


If it’s been under snow and crazy rain I’d consider going through all the bearings and what not but seems to be pretty good. One thing to mention if you grow legumes you want a conditioner on the mower. If you’re growing grass should be fine, but still 16k for some new equipment and today’s prices is a good deal. I believe that guy that he paid 24k alone for that baler.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

You’ll also need 4 or 5 good wagons and large shed to store the hay.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Those are both good pieces of equipment, I don't think you will go wrong at that price. You will never wear them out. I doubt 4 years in the weather will have done much damage to the baler. Just clean up and spot paint the surface rusted areas.

Tell us about the rake when you find out what it is. Whatever it is, it will get your started.

Roger


----------



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

Okay, folks, looks like we are making a deal on the baler, mower, and rake. How do y'all go about buying this equipment. Is there a way to make sure its owned free and clear? The man I'm buying from seems like a straight shooter. He says there is no money owed on anything. Is a bill of sale all that's required? Any input is welcome! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

1. Hand them cash
2. Load on trailer
3. Drive away

If you're doing it for tax purposes, you could ask they write you a bill of sale so you can prove you purchased it.

I guess I've never worried about whether anything was owned free and clear, but I've never bought anything new enough to have that worry.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Travis
I suggest to check to determine if you can locate an outstanding UCC-1 on either the baler or cutter


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I always buy old stuff never worried about if the other guy still owed. Call the dealer if there is a sticker with his name on the baler. Will not be 100% but a good chance dealer financed if the guy was on shaky ground finically to begin with. Now that you have me going down the negative side of people call the sheriff and check if any one has a stolon baler listed as well, as new and cheap as it is.


----------



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

Okay, after visiting with him again, I realized their is a lien on the baler through new holland finance. I was getting mixed up with my conversation on some other equipment I was looking at. Has anyone had experience with this sort of a situation? He says he will pay off the lien as soon as I give him the money. I really do trust him, but don't want to take any chances. If he gives me a bill of sale, can the finance co. still come after the equipment? I will visit with my banker tomorrow, but would like any advice or experiences this group has to offer.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Meet the seller at the lienholder's place of business, do it all at once.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Hayjosh said:


> 1. Hand them cash
> 2. Load on trailer
> 3. Drive away
> 
> ...


Get a bill of sale regardless, never know when you may be stopped by the authorities and have to explain how you come to own it.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I suggest for you & owner to go to local dealer to pay off equipment or to make 2 checks. Make a check to New Holland for pay off & make check to equipment owner for balance. 
Yes if present owner fails to pay off New Holland & local dealer knows location of mortgaged equipment New Holland has the right to repossess the mortgaged equipment. BTDT in yrs past.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

travisnichols82 said:


> Okay, after visiting with him again, I realized their is a lien on the baler through new holland finance. I was getting mixed up with my conversation on some other equipment I was looking at. Has anyone had experience with this sort of a situation? He says he will pay off the lien as soon as I give him the money. I really do trust him, but don't want to take any chances. If he gives me a bill of sale, can the finance co. still come after the equipment? I will visit with my banker tomorrow, but would like any advice or experiences this group has to offer.


In science there's a phrase we go by: In God we trust, all others must show data.

The same applies here...


----------



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

Thanks for all the responses. I agree that it would be best to make sure lien is paid off. It seems like a lot of extra trouble, but certainly less than having a problem down the road. And maybe it won't be as much trouble as I think. I'm sure these finance companies are used to this sort of thing, and should have simple way to square it away.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

2 good reasons to get a bill of sale is if the person was to pass away unexpectedly his hand shake deal means nothing to others and just a for instance if there was a partnership on a piece of equipment you would have something to go back to.


----------



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

Good afternoon. I figure that after all the help you guys have given, I should give a little update. I made a deal on the cutter, rake, and baler. I made a wire transfer to the new holland finance company to pay off the lien, and they have been authorized to release the proof of payoff as well as release of lien to me. I gave the seller cashier's checks for the remainder due him. My bank did ucc checks on all the equipment. I also made out detailed bills of sale for each piece of equipment and we both signed them. I have picked up the cutter, but will have to wait on picking up the rest of the equipment until after Christmas. Thanks so much for your help, and I've learned a lot in the process, with much more to learn in the future. Have a Blessed Christmas!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Sounds as if you & your bank have your "financial bases covered". Merry Christmas to you & everyone. 
Jim


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats on the equipment Travis!


----------



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

Good morning. Another question on the tractor...where does one go to get a good copy of an owners manual? Online? Or through John Deere? Are there any free ones for download? Thanks! -Travis


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You can download operators manual for free @ Search for Equipment Publications - Technical Information Store


----------



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

Thanks for that link! I got it downloaded. Overall, I am very happy with the tractor so far. It runs very smooth. There are a number of small issues that I want to get fixed this winter. 

1. The muffler is rusted out, so I want to see about replacing that. Any good aftermarket sources for exhaust parts? I would like a crome stack on it as well.😎

2. The tach is not working. I will probably have a mechanic look at that.

3. The light situation is pretty poor. Only two lights are working now. I may go ahead and change them all out to led. Any good sources for lights?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

The factory installed under the hood muffler is high $$$$


----------



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

That is a pricey item. Any other ideas? If I fab up a straight pipe, I imagine it will be brutally loud? 



I may just have to bite the bullet and just buy the original.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My guess is straight exhaust pipe on a JD 6 cylinder naturally aspirated diesel engine would be louder & more annoying sounding than a straight exhaust on a 6 cylinder Cummins pickup engine.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I agree that a muffler will be expensive, but them again the tractor has how many hours/ years on it. Probaly won't have to do it again. You might do just a bit of digging on the tach issue before calling a mechanic. That has an electric tach sensor, right front crank drive?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

speed/hour meter sensor is located on LH frt of engine timing gear cover. I also suggest to check instrument panel ground connections.


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/57717/referrer/search/pgId/2635702


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I had good luck with A&I after market muffler. Had to shim a little, expensive but your probably not going to replace again.
Tech manual will have testing procedure for sensor or I could take picture of procedure for a 2350. Values should be the same.
For lights I use SBL and Larsen Lights. I have replaced the lights in tach with led and can provide part numbers if needed.




__





Larsen Lights, LED lights for your equipment !


HID & Led Work Lights for Off Road, Farm and Construction




www.larsenlights.com









LED Lighting For Everything | Super Bright LEDs







www.superbrightleds.com


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I am probably the biggest fan of straight exhaust out there. I mean everything diesel is straight around here from my JD 2210 lawnmower to my Versatile 950 it's a 903 Cummins. But I have to say the only one that bothers me is my old JD 4000 I use it in the chicken houses and it is unbelievably loud inside of them. Thankfully I have a Antonio Carrera 9400 with a cab that does most of the work in the houses now. I even built a 4BT Cummins for my jeep wrangler straight 3" all the way out. As much as I love to hear a diesel work I would probably still buy a muffler since it ain't turbocharged.


----------



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

Good evening. Thanks for all the responses! I apologize for not getting back with y'all sooner. We had a close family friend pass away suddenly, and this tractor had to be put on the back burner. Again, thanks for all the replies. -Travis


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------

